# how about a Paramount photo thread



## guffey

Post your Paramounts.  67 tourist and 65 road bike


----------



## guffey

or maybe not


----------



## guffey




----------



## cyclingday

1938 Sports Tourist.


----------



## rollfaster

My buddy’s 68 Paramount Tourist.

View attachment 772229


----------



## kccomet

heres a few white 39, white 47, white 64, red 38, yellow 70, brown 71


----------



## rollfaster

Oh, almost forgot this sweet 38 Paramount track bike. What a nice original it is.


----------



## Schwinn499

Oh my.....


----------



## rhenning

The Paramounts in my life.  January 1974 P10-9 touring bike A74149 in brown.  My friend Lon haldemans Dec 1967 built 1968 Black road bike.  My red 1992 Japanese Paramount OS2.  Roger


----------



## Eric Amlie

My '62.
The bike now has a 151 bcd crankset on it(the one in this pic is a '68 144 bcd).


----------



## guffey

I like the 62 lettering and striping


----------



## cyclingday

A couple in the museum.


----------



## cyclingday

My 1960 road racer.
Built in the Schwinn factory under the guidance of Frank Schwinn Sr. & Keith Kingbay.


----------



## cyclingday

Oscar Wastyn Jr. holding a model built by his father, Oscar Sr. in the shop of his grandfather, Emil Wastyn, where all the Paramount frames were hand built from 1938-1959.


----------



## cyclingday

A beautiful 1949 Sports Tourist which I regretfully sold last year.
You feel very civilized when riding one of these bikes.


----------



## cyclingday

I never thought I'd even see the original Paramount Sports Tourist saddle in,
"Brown Glove Leather."
So, to find one in nos condition felt like winning the lottery. Lol!


----------



## Trainman999

Oldest and youngest Paramount by time in my stable

86 standard new in 86



86 waterford standard by galon783, on Flickr

Dec 93 build Im guessing its actually a 94 new to me in 2018



100_4016 by galon783, on Flickr


----------



## bikecrazy

Picked this up at a bike show in Hartville Ohio from the original owner


----------



## Trainman999

Oldest and youngest Paramount by age in my stable

April or May A serial Number 1959 the day it arrived



100_3978 by galon783, on Flickr

After wash polish and wax



100_4068 by galon783, on Flickr



100_4070 by galon783, on Flickr

19990-2000   853 Paramount



853 paramount 9 by galon783, on Flickr


----------



## Trainman999

A ladys, and a mountain bike

1973 P-60



100_3970 by galon783, on Flickr

1991 series 90



100_3883 by galon783, on Flickr


----------



## guffey

black 59 and red 60


----------



## cyclingday

Ahh!
Did that black 59 come from So.Cal?
I had my eye on that one. She's a real beauty.
The red 60 looks a lot like my blue 60.
I also have a bike shop decal in the same spot on the frame.
Browns Cycle Center
Long Beach, Ca.
That would be a trip if your bike came from the same shop.
I've got the original sales receipt for that bike.
It cost $165.00 when it sold in February of 1961.
I had a provenance report done by Richard Schwinn, and he said their records show that the frame was made in January 1960 and went to paint in February. So the bike sold at retail about a year later from the time it was built.


----------



## guffey

yes. I thought it was a little steep but I hated to miss it  I like those double box pin stripes.    I can't remember what that shop name is   maybe long beach  I will look


----------



## Trainman999

guffey:  Can you tell me the seatpost brand and diameter on your 59? also the model of the Brooks saddle my 59 was missing them when i got it.


----------



## detroitbike

Paramount  # 1 (in my collection).
    Newer model with the funky lugs.
   Note the custom paint job and the 'decal' headbadge


----------



## ccdc.1

Here are my last two 'to sell' Paramounts (the 1971 P-15 recently sold, the 1977 P-10 is on eBay now), followed by my line-up of my last three Paramount projects (that I do not intend to sell a 1950-ish track Paramount with keyhole lugs, a 1957-ish Road/Time Trial Paramount with Nervex Serie Legere lugs, and a 1959 Deluxe Road Paramount with Nervex Pro lugs. This will someday be my stable of Paramounts, with a 1938 Superior Club Sports to add to the mix. (other long-gone Paramounts are on my Flickr page: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51061132@N08/collections/72157632847276365/


----------



## junkman 59

New one


----------



## Eric Amlie

junkman 59 said:


> New one




What it is?
I see a cottered crank and no chromed headlugs, so a P12 I assume. Year?


----------



## junkman 59

Eric Amlie said:


> What it is?
> I see a cottered crank and no chromed headlugs, so a P12 I assume. Year?



 We just picked it up at a show I'm assuming 64 65  Never looked at the serial number just was so clean didn't care
Scott


----------



## detroitbike

Paramount # 2

1939 build with a 3 speed cyclo conversion kit. I have the dated repair receipt for the installation of the kit so I can narrow down the build date. Early ball end stays. Rarer grey color. I narrowly saved this one from being stripped down and repainted.





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

.


----------



## Jon Marinello

My ~1941 Track Racer.


----------



## Jon Marinello

Jon Marinello said:


> My ~1941 Track Racer.
> 
> View attachment 778055



I'm considering selling this wonderful piece of Schwinn racing history. PM me if interested.


----------



## Schwinn499

Jon Marinello said:


> My ~1941 Track Racer.
> 
> View attachment 778055





detroitbike said:


> Paramount # 2
> 
> 1939 build with a 3 speed cyclo conversion kit. I have the dated repair receipt for the installation of the kit so I can narrow down the build date. Early ball end stays. Rarer grey color. I narrowly saved this one from being stripped down and repainted.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 777048 View attachment 777049 View attachment 777050 View attachment 777051 View attachment 777052 View attachment 777053 View attachment 777054
> 
> .



@cyclingday

The webbs


----------



## Champy

WP_20140218_012



__ Champy
__ Mar 16, 2018


















021



__ Champy
__ Jan 16, 2016


















WP 20130327 002



__ Champy
__ Apr 9, 2013






NOS SASSY, 72 Chrome, not really a Paramount tandem.


----------



## cyclingday

Here's an updated photo of the 1938 Paramount, Sports Tourist with the correct saddle mounted.

I've been slowly piecing this one together as the original parts become available. 

 I was digging through a box of saddles that a long time collector had, and I couldn't believe my eyes when I pulled this one out.


----------



## cyclingday

So now all I need to find, is a set of these AS Tourist pedals.

 Don't hesitate to give me a buzz, if any of you guys ever come across a set of these little gems.


----------



## guffey




----------



## troy boy

guffey said:


> View attachment 798042



here is a couple of old schwinns

View attachment 801237


----------



## troy boy

View attachment 801243 View attachment 801245


troy boy said:


> here is a couple of old schwinns
> 
> View attachment 801237



View attachment 801243 just


----------



## rhenning

Troyboy your pictures are not working.  Use the Upload a Photo or File in the posting area.  Roger


----------



## vincev

Still have 2 Paramounts..................


----------



## troy boy

hi

 

 hi hi

 

 

 

 it it it







cyclingday said:


> So now all I need to find, is a set of these AS Tourist pedals.View attachment 796294 Don't hesitate to give me a buzz, if any of you guys ever come across a set of these little gems.





Trainman999 said:


> A ladys, and a mountain bike
> 
> 1973 P-60
> 
> View attachment 773054100_3970 by galon783, on Flickr
> 
> 1991 series 90
> 
> View attachment 773055100_3883 by galon783, on Flickr



No


----------



## cyclingday

Yes.


----------



## cyclingday

Two of the first batch of road model Paramounts to be built in the Schwinn factory under the supervision of Keith Kingbay.
The black one is probably a late 1959.
The blue one was built on January 22nd 1960.


----------



## Schwinn499

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 818699 Two of the first batch of road model Paramounts to be built in the Schwinn factory under the supervision of Keith Kingbay.
> The black one is probably a late 1959.
> The blue one was built on January 22nd 1960.



Geebus...can you quit already!


----------



## cyclingday

The black one isn't mine, but one owned by a friend who stopped by for a little show and tell.
He got it from a guy who was going to repaint it and Campy it out.
Nice save on his part. Lol!
We were amazed at how similar the two bikes were.
No alphabet prefix on his number, mine has a B prefix.


----------



## Trainman999

cyclingday wouldn't a B prefix make your Paramount a mid 1959?  http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/paramount-dating/                                               The Black one should be before 4-1-59  you can look up the serial number here for an approximate date     http://chainedrevolution.com/registry/schwinn_paramount.aspx


----------



## cyclingday

I sent to Waterford for a provenance report, and it came back as January 22 1960.
I purposely didn't provide any of the information I had on the bike, such as the original sales receipt. 
All of that info was provided back to me in the report, so I don't doubt the validity of the information at all.


----------



## ccdc.1

Interesting info from the provenance report....It seems to suggest every bike has three relevant dates: the frame build date (serial number stamp); the bike build date (maybe the provenance report); and the sale date (I remember seeing the original sales receipt for your blue Paramount). Also interesting how far apart those dates can be.


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, for sure.
They even had the date the frame went to the paint shop.


----------



## cyclingday

One more out and about shot for posterity.


----------



## cyclingday

Inspired by the day's action at the Tour de France, so I put on the yellow jersey and went for a spin.


----------



## rollfaster

Black 72, Silver 72 and a blue 64 track
Bike.


----------



## schwinnderella

1939


----------



## schwinnderella

A couple more which I no longer have, a 1965 blue and a mid 70's opaque blue 







, both very nice original bikes.


----------

